# Heads up -



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

A few of us are concerned after receiving a Facebook friend request from Xx xx. We each accepted because we saw each others' names as friends. But after accepting, I started reading all of her posts that began at the first of the year and they are all maltese pictures of several on here (as if they are her own)

After realizing this warned a few people and then removed and blocked her.

Maybe I am just paranoid, but I don't think it is right to snatch and grab people's photos's without permission. After consulting a few members here, they thought we should get the word out. 

Take Care,
Mags


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, Mags. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I second Mags on this! It is very strange indeed! Just beware! Plus when asked why she is using the pics she didn't give a valid clear reason!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

She posted a photo of Tyler. I didn't friend her and have friends only privacy up on FB so she must have "lifted" the photo from here. I know that we can't truly protect our pix unless we used watermarks (which I tried to do a while back but couldn't get it to work) but I just feel it's morally sleazy to grab others photos and post them on your page without permission.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

If you are a Facebook person, you can also block the person which is what I did.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

That is so weird...! Who does stuff like this and why?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I was invited to be her friend as well. No idea who she is. There are a number of SM dogs on her page. It's odd for sure. I messaged her as asked if we are acquainted. I'll see if she responds and explains.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I messaged her before asking her to take it down since she didn't have permission and did she have permission for the other photos she posted. She has not responded yet. :angry:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG,I didn't see this and just posted a thread on it...
Not sure if mod can block an unregistered visitor from poaching pix or not...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Unfortunately because of the public nature of the "world wide web" anyone can download a photo and then post it elsewhere. The only protection would be to make it available to paying members only and then a lot of our dear friends would not be able to share photos of their fluffs or see others pics.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I got a friend request from her, too!:huh: The good news is, I do not accept friend requests from people I do not know personally....thanks so much for telling us!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just went and looked...and yep, she has requested my friendship...I just clicked "not now". In fact I always have dozens of requests...sometimes I go back and accept one or two, but who needs thousands of so called "friends" that we don't even know???? ....and I have many!!!!!!!!! 

One of these days I'm gonna have to clean them out.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I reported her to FB as she wouldn't give a straight answer on why she is posting many of our pictures............... except she says she wanted one......................


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh no! That is odd....I see someone reached out to her with a question about how they are acquainted and hope there is an explanation! Thanks for the warning though....I am expanding my Maltese friends on FB and am happy for the warning!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

BeautifulMaltese said:


> Oh no! That is odd....I see someone reached out to her with a question about how they are acquainted and hope there is an explanation! Thanks for the warning though....I am expanding my Maltese friends on FB and am happy for the warning!


She was asked several times by other ppl and she never gave straight answers....................... :huh:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I had a friend request from her too, but had not accepted it. I just deleted it. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maltese manica said:


> I reported her to FB as she wouldn't give a straight answer on why she is posting many of our pictures............... except she says she wanted one......................


I PM'd her last night about Tyler and asking if she had permission from any of the people's dogs whose pix she had up ...and there were a lot...she never got back to me.

Maggie or anyone else -- is there some easy and cheap way for us to watermark our pix? I tried once a couple of years ago but couldn't do it. Glad the pix are down.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I PM'd her last night about Tyler and asking if she had permission from any of the people's dogs whose pix she had up ...and there were a lot...she never got back to me.
> 
> Maggie or anyone else -- is there some easy and cheap way for us to watermark our pix? I tried once a couple of years ago but couldn't do it. Glad the pix are down.


Sue, there are sites that let you upload photos and add a watermark. I've never used any so can't speak from experience but a quick Google search shows many such sites. 

That said, I'm personally not in favor of watermarking a photograph. As a graphic designer anything I create and share online has potential to be stolen and claimed as someone's work. I could watermark everything but IMO it destroys the integrity of the piece. People who want to make profit out of other's photos know how to remove watermarks. And people who steal photos without knowing it's wrong (sounds like this lady) won't care about watermarks anyway. 

Just my opinion, I definitely get the desire to protect your intellectual property. And your fluffbutts 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Even though she did not snatch Boo, I did reply on her timeline asking if she had permission. She deleted my post. With all the scams and internet nonsense I just thought it was strange that all of a sudden she started friending all of us, posting as if it were her pups and not sharing the photo which does give credit to who started it. I personally found it creepy and if you don't agree by all means accept her friendship.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I PM'd her last night about Tyler and asking if she had permission from any of the people's dogs whose pix she had up ...and there were a lot...she never got back to me.
> 
> Maggie or anyone else -- is there some easy and cheap way for us to watermark our pix? I tried once a couple of years ago but couldn't do it. Glad the pix are down.


My friend who took the picture that this lady decided to use on her timeline, pm'd her and this lady told her that these were her pics.............:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Even though she did not snatch Boo, I did reply on her timeline asking if she had permission. She deleted my post. With all the scams and internet nonsense I just thought it was strange that all of a sudden she started friending all of us, posting as if it were her pups and not sharing the photo which does give credit to who started it. I personally found it creepy and if you don't agree by all means accept her friendship.


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Maltese of the Lamb:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This just seems like overkill to me. What did she do? Post a few of our dogs cute pics? Go to Pinterest and search the word "maltese" and you will see tons of SM pics all posted by lovers of maltese. I don't see any malintent by this person. But I think calling her out on this forum and putting her full name here is any better behavior that what she is being accused of either. I pm'd her and asked her if she was a SM member. I do that frequently because I don't always recognize peoples full names vs. the SM names. She said she visits this site because she is looking for a dog and loves the breed. How do we look when we act this way?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I dont' think it is the same thing. My concern is there are cases where pictures are taken to sell puppies they don't have (they are not breeding) just a scam to take money from people. It happen recently to my breeder. This may not be the case here but again I felt it strange. Feel free to remove this post and I wont' give any more heads up in the future.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> This just seems like overkill to me. What did she do? Post a few of our dogs cute pics? Go to Pinterest and search the word "maltese" and you will see tons of SM pics all posted by lovers of maltese. I don't see any malintent by this person. But I think calling her out on this forum and putting her full name here is any better behavior that what she is being accused of either. I pm'd her and asked her if she was a SM member. I do that frequently because I don't always recognize peoples full names vs. the SM names. She said she visits this site because she is looking for a dog and loves the breed. How do we look when we act this way?


I agree. The reaction here was OTT.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

mdbflorida said:


> I dont' think it is the same thing. My concern is there are cases where pictures are taken to sell puppies they don't have (they are not breeding) just a scam to take money from people. It happen recently to my breeder. This may not be the case here but again I felt it strange. Feel free to remove this post and I wont' give any more heads up in the future.


I agree Mags. I think it is quite another thing when someone puts one of our dogs on a banner or a page to advertise dogs they are breeding. That is dishonest and unethical. But seriously, take a look at Pinterest. There are hundreds of maltese pics that are shared there everyday. And LOTS of them are ours. I have seen Truffles there over and over. Please don't take this the wrong way. No one is saying you shouldn't post a heads up of something that isn't right. I'm just saying after looking at and PM'ing this person she seems totally harmless.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Pam I know the internet is free game, but I don't think it is right. We all bring our personal experiences to the table. I am extremely cautious because a long time ago even before the internet, I was traveling on business. I was kidnapped outside my hotel room and held by gunpoint for most of the night. I talked myself out of being raped and killed but it was still very upsetting. In a short time on here, I have developed friendships and I wasn't going to post this but some of us were concerned and thought we should warn others. So I apologize if I offended anyone.
Take care,
Mags 




.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> I dont' think it is the same thing. My concern is there are cases where pictures are taken to sell puppies they don't have (they are not breeding) just a scam to take money from people. It happen recently to my breeder. This may not be the case here but again I felt it strange. Feel free to remove this post and I wont' give any more heads up in the future.


Mags I do appreciate the heads up, because I got a friend request from her too and was confused as to who she was. But I also think we should not get overly alarmed about pictures being posted on her page. If it's a share then it shows where the original picture comes from anyway. For another thing, it's important to remember that whenever a picture is posted on the internet then it's opened up to being downloaded and used elsewhere. Unfortunately that's just the nature of it. I've had many of my drapery photos shared elsewhere on Facebook and Pinterest and I find it flattering! But I also watermark all of my business photos so I get proper credit :aktion033: I don't really understand why she's sharing some of the photos, but I personally don't see any malicious intent and if she's just a sweet naive maltese lover I would hate to have us come off as ganging up on her. That's just my two cents.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

mdbflorida said:


> Pam I know the internet is free game, but I don't think it is right. We all bring our personal experiences to the table. I am extremely cautious because a long time ago even before the internet, I was traveling on business. I was kidnapped outside my hotel room and held by gunpoint for most of the night. I talked myself out of being raped and killed but it was still very upsetting. In a short time on here, I have developed friendships and I wasn't going to post this but some of us were concerned and thought we should warn others. So I apologize if I offended anyone.
> Take care,
> Mags
> 
> ...


 I am so sorry that you had to go through that, and can understand why you feel so cautious. But, once pictures are posted on an open forum, they are fair game. But it sure does teach us to really be careful about what we say and post.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've had my identity stolen in the past. Wiped out my whole account. They did it in a very stealthy manner where we did nothing wrong and it was perpetrated. I had no idea what that woman was doing. She did not answer my FB message and still has not with any comment or apology. If she had no qualms posting my dogs photo and not letting me know, asking, having shared it so that it was traceable, I have no qualms using her name here. I have no idea what she is doing with them, but we're all seen "dog for sale" schemes on the internet and they often use photos of dogs that aren't theirs. I have no idea what she' was up to. I think we'll just have to agree to disagree here. I wonder how many o you would feel to see your cute little grandchild or child's picture showing up on a strange mans's site?? Tyler is my child. 

A couple of years ago I had gone to the sites I googled to watermark Tyler's photos but I think they were either charging or made it too hard for me to do so I didn't do it. Guess I might cut back on pix instead or, mods, would like to investigate if anyone else is interested in a members only photo section where we could choose to post where only paying members would see it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If anyone on here has tried to friend me on FB & not heard back it is because I don't like to friend people whom I do not know & w/the SM names I probably did not know you. If you ask to be friended then you need to send a msg. to let me know who you are. I don't even friend everyone I know who asks :HistericalSmiley:, and I am overly cautious on FB!B)B)


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I've had my identity stolen in the past. Wiped out my whole account. They did it in a very stealthy manner where we did nothing wrong and it was perpetrated. I had no idea what that woman was doing. She did not answer my FB message and still has not with any comment or apology. If she had no qualms posting my dogs photo and not letting me know, asking, having shared it so that it was traceable, I have no qualms using her name here. I have no idea what she is doing with them, but we're all seen "dog for sale" schemes on the internet and they often use photos of dogs that aren't theirs. I have no idea what she' was up to. I think we'll just have to agree to disagree here. I wonder how many o you would feel to see your cute little grandchild or child's picture showing up on a strange mans's site?? Tyler is my child.
> 
> A couple of years ago I had gone to the sites I googled to watermark Tyler's photos but I think they were either charging or made it too hard for me to do so I didn't do it. Guess I might cut back on pix instead or, mods, would like to investigate if anyone else is interested in a members only photo section where we could choose to post where only paying members would see it.


I really can't make the jump from posting a few dog pics to a child molester situation. It's a bit of a stretch for me. Especially since we can all see her page and that there is nothing horrible going on there. And BTW I have seen lots of Tylers pics on Pinterest! He's a cutie and I think people just like to see a pic of a cute dog. If I was really that frightened of having people look at my personal pictures I simply wouldn't post any. This gal's biggest crime is that she admired our dogs. 



edelweiss said:


> If anyone on here has tried to friend me on FB & not heard back it is because I don't like to friend people whom I do not know & w/the SM names I probably did not know you. If you ask to be friended then you need to send a msg. to let me know who you are. I don't even friend everyone I know who asks :HistericalSmiley:, and I am overly cautious on FB!B)B)


I make a practice of sending a message to all friend requests that I don't recognize. I ask if we are acquainted or if they are from SM...I don't always match the name with the SM names. Usually they are someone that knows me from here. A few I have skipped on because they either don't answer or I simply can't figure out who they are.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> If anyone on here has tried to friend me on FB & not heard back it is because I don't like to friend people whom I do not know & w/the SM names I probably did not know you. If you ask to be friended then you need to send a msg. to let me know who you are. I don't even friend everyone I know who asks :HistericalSmiley:, and I am overly cautious on FB!B)B)


When so many SM friends decided to change their last names on FB ... I almost, in err, deleted some of them, because I didn't realize they had changed their last names. Then, I noticed a lot of the new last names were related to Maltese or dogs!:HistericalSmiley: I have several FB friends with the first name Debbie, who within the same timeframe, changed their last names! It was like ... OMG! ... which Debbie is this? ... who is who? :w00t:

I would hate to lose some very long term friendships I have been blessed to have over the years ... I mean via FB communication ... because they weren't aware that I had a name change.

I have been giving deep thought to closing my FB account ... because I don't think that even with privacy settings, that anything is private amongst friends (and, family members ) anymore. The only reason I have delayed doing so, is because I want to make sure those who really want to stay touch with me at least have my email address. 

One of the things I have loved about FB ... is that it is the easiet way for sharing pictures. But, now it appears as though what we share often gets passed on to strangers we don't know. 

With that ... this is my thought about my appreciating Mag's thread for us ...

I feel just like Sue ... Snowball is my child. And, recently, someone tried to steal my identity. 

FB NEVER stops pushing for me to provide more personal information on my FB page ... and, THAT is getting very annoying. 

I would worry about people who are stealing our photos (and, yes, I have seen Snowball's picture on several sites and even other forums) trying to steal our identity, too. If we list where we live, or give out too much other personal information about ourselves ... then what would stop someone, who uses our fluff's pictures, without permission (I am speaking in general here, with names) ... from trying to find out from Google exactly where we live ... and, then try to steal our beloved fluff babies. I know this sounds extreme ... but, I am just trying to think of ressons why people would use our pictures , without asking permission, on their FB pages.


----------



## *Tessa* (Nov 23, 2013)

What if we made an Instagram account for our fluffs? That way we could share photos with only people we choose. It's kind of an odd way of doing things, but if picture poachers become an issue what other options are there. I'd suggest watermarking, however that didn't seem to do anything this time.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> When so many SM friends decided to change their last names on FB ... I almost, in err, deleted some of them, because I didn't realize they had changed their last names. Then, I noticed a lot of the new last names were related to Maltese or dogs!:HistericalSmiley: I have several FB friends with the first name Debbie, who within the same timeframe, changed their last names! It was like ... OMG! ... which Debbie is this? ... who is who? :w00t:
> 
> I would hate to lose some very long term friendships I have been blessed to have over the years ... I mean via FB communication ... because they weren't aware that I had a name change.
> 
> ...


 In all honesty, I don't think anyone that had a devious plan to steal a dog would post that picture on a FB page. I think most people that post random photos do so because they just like the pic. They may not have the best photo sharing etiquette. You should always credit the photo to it's owner. But, FB does have that "share" button for a reason! I see literally hundreds of shared photos every day on FB.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> In all honesty, I don't think anyone that had a devious plan to steal a dog would post that picture on a FB page. I think most people that post random photos do so because they just like the pic. They may not have the best photo sharing etiquette. You should always credit the photo to it's owner. But, FB does have that "share" button for a reason! I see literally hundreds of shared photos every day on FB.


You are right. What was I thinking? Blame it on the MS.:HistericalSmiley: 

I was thinking more about pictures of our fluffs on our own FB pages. 

Maybe I am getting out of bed on the wrong side. Nah ... I tried the other side, too. I suppose I could try sliding down to the front of the bed. That's my only hope. There is a headboard at the other end. :w00t:

Okay ... back to topic.

Thank you, Pam. I do see your point and I agree.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Mags, thanks for the heads up. I guess I am too relaxed about FB and would have seen a Maltese and just assumed they were members here. I didn't get a friend request but thankful to have the warning.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

*Tessa* said:


> What if we made an Instagram account for our fluffs? That way we could share photos with only people we choose. It's kind of an odd way of doing things, but if picture poachers become an issue what other options are there. I'd suggest watermarking, however that didn't seem to do anything this time.


My dogs have an IG account with almost 700 followers and over 900 pictures. I can care less who sees their picture to be honest with you and I've made good friends over Instagram. Now my question is, who are the "us" that we would be sharing the pictures feeling like we are safe as we are all members on a public online forum and there is no way for any of us to know who we really are in "real life" other than when we meet up on a dog show or event or like I did when I had several members coming to my house? Wasn't that more dangerous than sharing dogs pictures? 
Just something to think about it, IMO this subject got out of control. 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

*Tessa* said:


> What if we made an Instagram account for our fluffs? That way we could share photos with only people we choose. It's kind of an odd way of doing things, but if picture poachers become an issue what other options are there. I'd suggest watermarking, however that didn't seem to do anything this time.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I like this Instagram idea!  my Instagram username is the same as here if anyone wants to "follow" me, most of my pictures are of the fluffies 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> Sue, there are sites that let you upload photos and add a watermark. I've never used any so can't speak from experience but a quick Google search shows many such sites.
> 
> That said, I'm personally not in favor of watermarking a photograph. As a graphic designer anything I create and share online has potential to be stolen and claimed as someone's work. I could watermark everything but IMO it destroys the integrity of the piece. People who want to make profit out of other's photos know how to remove watermarks. And people who steal photos without knowing it's wrong (sounds like this lady) won't care about watermarks anyway.
> 
> ...


Good info. Thanks. :thumbsup: I know nothing about design.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

The internet is a very public "place." Photos are "borrowed" or "pinned" or "stolen" mainly from public sites just like this forum. If you do a google image search for "Maltese" or "Maltese grooming" etc... You bet it's going to turn up lots of pics from this very forum. 

If your photos are being lifted from Facebook, then it's your responsibility to make your privacy settings more secure. If your Facebook page is public (like Obi's), it's more prone to images being shared with or without your knowledge. 

I can't speak for other people, but I share pics on this forum knowing full well that people all over will view them. SM is a public forum. If someone is using your pics for shady business, I think that's reason for upheaval. I personally feel flattered when I see my dogs being repinned on Pinterest. Just my $0.02.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have had a very nice message from Joanne Barian. She is a MSW (social worker) from Wisconsin. She and her partner Kathi are looking for a new dog since they lost their older dogs a while ago. Since she asked me to help her make some introductions I will share her message here:

*Hi Pam, so sorry...u can now look @ my facebook page to see that I really just sent Facebook requests to get to know other dog lovers, particularly Malteses, so U can pass this message on to the others, I would love to get acacquainted w/ some of the other Maltese owners, who are also Facebookers!!! Take care, hope to talk w/ u soon, & HAPPY NEW YEAR TO U & UR FURRY LITTLE CHILDREN!!!*

I hope we can all remember to just take a breath and think before we circle the wagons against perceived enemies.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> I have had a very nice message from Joanne Barian. She is a MSW (social worker) from Wisconsin. She and her partner Kathi are looking for a new dog since they lost their older dogs a while ago. Since she asked me to help her make some introductions I will share her message here:
> 
> *Hi Pam, so sorry...u can now look @ my facebook page to see that I really just sent Facebook requests to get to know other dog lovers, particularly Malteses, so U can pass this message on to the others, I would love to get acacquainted w/ some of the other Maltese owners, who are also Facebookers!!! Take care, hope to talk w/ u soon, & HAPPY NEW YEAR TO U & UR FURRY LITTLE CHILDREN!!!*
> 
> I hope we can all remember to just take a breath and think before we circle the wagons against perceived enemies.


Pam, thank you for letting us know! I think we all wish her well in her search for a new fluff.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I didn't know she lost her fluffs.. I didn't think she meant any harm, I think it was someone who just loves maltese and collected pix. I know Sally Flynn has had her pix of Daisy and Willy poached and her pix are amazing.
I think it was just bad etiquette to not say who the pix were of and where they came from. In sharing, they have a link back to that person who posted.

I hope she finds a fluff or two to love...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am one of those people Marie referred to in "other last name changes"---though not a Debbie! :HistericalSmiley: Because of the kind of work I am involved in, in the part of the world in which I work, I tend to be super careful. 
I did have a breeder friend in Spain who had her dog pics stollen & someone else was using them to try & sell her own dogs -- :smmadder: not good. She asked the person to take them down & finally had to use some "persuasion." I guess there is always that valid fear.
What one person fears doesn't necessarily make sense to another person. Fears are not always "logical" to a "standbyer" and sometimes we don't want to try & explain our fears.
I do find it a bit difficult to understand why this, apparently, nice lady would not answer Sue's questions---that would have, perhaps, nipped this before it escalated.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> I am one of those people Marie referred to in "other last name changes"---though not a Debbie! :HistericalSmiley: Because of the kind of work I am involved in, in the part of the world in which I work, I tend to be super careful.
> I did have a breeder friend in Spain who had her dog pics stollen & someone else was using them to try & sell her own dogs -- :smmadder: not good. She asked the person to take them down & finally had to use some "persuasion." I guess there is always that valid fear.
> What one person fears doesn't necessarily make sense to another person. Fears are not always "logical" to a "standbyer" and sometimes we don't want to try & explain our fears.
> I do find it a bit difficult to understand why this, apparently, nice lady would not answer Sue's questions---that would have, perhaps, nipped this before it escalated.


Most of you know that my first name is Joan. But, I go by my middle name, Marie ... online, and in person. I just love my middle name better then Joan. 

And, so many times when I went by my first name ... a lot of acquaintences would call me Joanne or Jen. I like those names ... but, I am not a Joanne or a Jen. 

I have one dear friend from years ago who still calls me Joanie. That is special to me because she is the only one who ever called me Joanie. Actually, I am one of the few people who call her Eleanore ... because she, too, went by her first name before marrying. However, she goes by her middle name now, too. I think because her husband always called her Joy. However, when I tried to call her Joy one time ... she said ... "Oh, no Joanie, I am Eleanore to you ... please call me Eleanore". I love that we have that special bond in our friendship.

Other friends that I have known for many years, like in high school, know me by my first name. So, I had to make sure when I started my FB page that those friends from the past would know Marie is Joan. And, of course, my last name has changed since the high school days, too. However, especially with the high school, the president of our class, makes sure to update our last name. So, that is one of the reasons I choose to use my real last name on FB. 

I want to make sure that any friends from the past can easily locate me. If I changed my name to Marie Fluffbaby or Marie Dog-gone-it ... I doubt my friends from years ago would make the connection. :HistericalSmiley: The only reason I was able to figure out who was who with the name changes on FB ... was because the majority of you picked names associated with Maltese or dogs!:HistericalSmiley: 

Sandi, when I saw your name change, it cracked me up! It still does!:HistericalSmiley: 

As for the Debbies ... not only do I know several Debbies on SM ... but, I have friends from my high school days whose name is Debbie! And, they are on FB, too! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Shhhh, Edward Snowden may be listening! :HistericalSmiley:
Actually, that may not be funny! :innocent:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> I have had a very nice message from Joanne Barian. She is a MSW (social worker) from Wisconsin. She and her partner Kathi are looking for a new dog since they lost their older dogs a while ago. Since she asked me to help her make some introductions I will share her message here:
> 
> *Hi Pam, so sorry...u can now look @ my facebook page to see that I really just sent Facebook requests to get to know other dog lovers, particularly Malteses, so U can pass this message on to the others, I would love to get acacquainted w/ some of the other Maltese owners, who are also Facebookers!!! Take care, hope to talk w/ u soon, & HAPPY NEW YEAR TO U & UR FURRY LITTLE CHILDREN!!!*
> 
> I hope we can all remember to just take a breath and think before we circle the wagons against perceived enemies.


I didn't accept her friend request simply because I'm trying to no longer accept friend requests from people I don't know. I'm afraid I'm probably not accepting friend requests from people on SM because I only know them by their screen name. It seems anyone who has Maltese in their profile and cover photos seem to attract people who have or love Maltese but have absolutely no real connection to each other. I personally didn't think she meant any harm. I did notice she withdrew the friend request. That makes me kind of sad because I'm hoping her feelings weren't hurt. I'm sure you've already suggested this but I hope she joins a few groups like SM and NMR and AMR's page.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

If anyone gets a friend request from "Kelly Tsoukatos" just know that it is me.  I don't have a personal Facebook with my name anymore; I deleted it a few years ago because of some "stalker problems" I had. I have this new account with Kelly's name on it and I use it to add a few people from SM and others with cute fluffs! I hope I haven't added anyone who got confused with my request, lol. As for the lady who posted Pics from here, I agree with Marisa. I post all my pictures knowing that anyone can see them and can save them if they want to as well! I thought we all knew that from the beginning? Well, this lady seems harmless to me. I wish her the best in finding her new pup! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Shhhh, Edward Snowden may be listening! :HistericalSmiley:
> Actually, that may not be funny! :innocent:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I didn't accept her friend request simply because I'm trying to no longer accept friend requests from people I don't know. I'm afraid I'm probably not accepting friend requests from people on SM because I only know them by their screen name. It seems anyone who has Maltese in their profile and cover photos seem to attract people who have or love Maltese but have absolutely no real connection to each other. I personally didn't think she meant any harm. I did notice she withdrew the friend request. That makes me kind of sad because I'm hoping her feelings weren't hurt.  I'm sure you've already suggested this but I hope she joins a few groups like SM and NMR and AMR's page.


I have to say that I am still concerned that she did not bother to show the courtesy to come here to SM and apologize for her breech of etiquette or at least respond to Sue's request. It seems a little inappropriate that she would allow Pam to do her explanations for her.
Sue is a long time, committed SMer & deserves the benefit of anyone's doubt in terms of judgement. Just sayin'.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Shhhh, Edward Snowden may be listening! :HistericalSmiley:
> Actually, that may not be funny! :innocent:



Yeah he might trade that for clemency, he must be getting tired or Russian winters and borscht...
Getting tired of midwest winter right now!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

When the news broke on Snowden we, along w/many US citizens living abroad, who found out many of our phones were possibly tapped---well, let's just say we got a even a bit more paranoid! Paranoia isn't always a bad thing!
:back2topic:


----------



## *Tessa* (Nov 23, 2013)

Dominic said:


> My dogs have an IG account with almost 700 followers and over 900 pictures. I can care less who sees their picture to be honest with you and I've made good friends over Instagram. Now my question is, who are the "us" that we would be sharing the pictures feeling like we are safe as we are all members on a public online forum and there is no way for any of us to know who we really are in "real life" other than when we meet up on a dog show or event or like I did when I had several members coming to my house? Wasn't that more dangerous than sharing dogs pictures?
> Just something to think about it, IMO this subject got out of control.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> I have to say that I am still concerned that she did not bother to show the courtesy to come here to SM and apologize for her breech of etiquette or at least respond to Sue's request. It seems a little inappropriate that she would allow Pam to do her explanations for her.
> Sue is a long time, committed SMer & deserves the benefit of anyone's doubt in terms of judgement. Just sayin'.


Oh I agree that she should have responded to any and all messages. And I have to admit that right at first I was suspicious that she may be someone out to try and scam a group of people the way she went about sending friend requests to people she didn't have any connection to. I think in this day and age we have to be a little cautious.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*Tessa* said:


> Its nice to know that Joanne is just a fan of the breed and meant no harm.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Well now who couldn't be a fan of the breed? The Maltese is the most perfect breed in the world. :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think we have learned to live in a culture of fear in the past few years. Are we living in exceptionally dangerous times? To watch the news, you’d certainly think so, but I think it is just the perception of danger that has increased, not the actual level of risk. It is driving people to see enemies around every corner. Case in point...a harmless woman on FB shares some cute dog pictures and reaches a out for friends to network with that have the common interest of dogs. The reaction was blown to the point of a evil child molester coming to find our address and steal the dogs we love. I refuse to live under this cloud of fear. I take what I consider to be reasonable precautions of safety in my life and beyond that I live without looking over my shoulder every minute waiting for the knife to plunge. Sorry for being on my soap box, but this incident was kind of sad and so unnecessary. OK, I'm done!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> I have to say that I am still concerned that she did not bother to show the courtesy to come here to SM and apologize for her breech of etiquette or at least respond to Sue's request. It seems a little inappropriate that she would allow Pam to do her explanations for her.
> Sue is a long time, committed SMer & deserves the benefit of anyone's doubt in terms of judgement. Just sayin'.


Just to be clear, she did not ask me to cone to SM to do her explaining. I did that on my own. She was merely looking for FB friends. I don't doubt Sue's judgement at all. I too have seen Truffles pictures in many places that I didn't expect to see. But I don't see anything sinister in that. Maybe that's the difference. When I PM'd her I just asked if we were acquainted.

She on the other hand does not need to come to SM to explain anything at all. I shared her PM to demonstrate that there was nothing to fear. Was her internet etiquette lacking, probably yes. Was she out to harm anyone, I think not.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> You are right. What was I thinking? Blame it on the MS.:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I was thinking more about pictures of our fluffs on our own FB pages.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :HistericalSmiley: your post made me laugh.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

*Tessa* said:


> Perhaps my comment came across wrong. I only suggested it because some people would rather know who is using/looking at their photos and Instagram has privacy settings (as you already know) that would allow them to control that. They could allow only the people they know personally or let everyone access the photos, it's their choice. I haven't posted any pictures on SM or Instagram (mainly because Tessa just doesn't sit still lol) I was just saying it may be a good option to those who are worried about who sees their photos.
> 
> 
> On a different note: Its nice to know that Joanne is just a fan of the breed and meant no harm.


We all have good valid points and it is good to talk about it with different points if view, I understand your idea. 

To the ones that are not comfortable with strangers saving/sharing/seeing their dogs pictures so then don't publish it anywhere. The concept of social media aka Facebook is to share. Just email the pictures to your friends or send it on a Facebook group message where you can choose who's in. That should do it. 

In case you want to see lots of cute pictures check our Instagram! You'll find not only Dominic & Benjamin but Gustave & Mieka, Obi & Owen, Dusty & Jasper, Stacy (Bellarata Maltese) with her awesome dogs, just to mention a few. 











Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

After taking time to read everyone's comments ... I have some additional thoughts. 

I have been going back and forth as to weather I should contact the woman we are discussing and apologize for blocking her from my FB page. 

First of all, I did initially accept her friend request. I don't do it with everyone just because it says there are "mutual friends" on my FB page. I still try to be cautious. 

And, to be really upfront ... I have had to sadly block one friend (she is not a bad person) ... only because she is friends with someone who has caused havoc and has done unbeliivable things to quite a few of us. Even with privacy settings ... I don't wish to read anything from a trouble maker. And, if I read anything on the friend's FB page ... it was difficult to skip over all the postings of this other person that she remains friends with off and on. Please don't misunderstand me ... I don't begrudge anyone for being friends with someone I choose not, too. 

I agree with Crystal that just because someone has a Maltese or picture of a Maltese on their profile picture ... does not mean we have a lot in common. We have our SM family here ... but, many of us have been here for a considerable amount of time now ... and, it's just different. And, yes ... even here on SM ... the reality is that it's not unusual for our SM family to have a lot more in common with various members ... nothing at all wrong with that.

I appreciate everyone's thoughts that they have shared. 

I am one that has learned to be very cautious ... not fearful, but, cautious. Often I think we have to live in one's shoes to experience what has made us ... or choose to be that way. 

I shared that we almost had our identity stolen ... and, more than once. So, we have taken steps to do everything possible to, hopefully, prevent that from happening. But, nothing is fool proof ... so, I constantly monitor our accounts, along with the professionals. I choose to think I am a smart cookie for trying to be on top of that. We have friends that both work for the CIA (they are married to one another) and their identity was stolen! 

As for being cautious in regard to someone trying to come right up to our doorsteps and try and enter our home to do harm ... you betcha I am careful about that, too. I have already shared what happened on one of the old Oprah Boards when a predator was finally caught luring women into his web ... and, he lost his license. (when Oprah was under contract with AOL with her forums) 

Right after Felix and I married ... our apartment was broken into. I felt as though our home was raped. And, sometime after that, a creep tried to climb in a window while I was in the other room. One has to experience these kind of things to know how it really feels. So, now we have a good home alarm system ... and, obviously our insurance company thinks that is a good thing, too, because we have a nice premium discount for that. 

In addition, I have a very beautiful granddaughter (inside and out) who looks up to me as a role model. She has gone to schools where young girls actually were kidnapped ... and, they were lured by information they had disclosed online. Now my granddaughter is a college student ... and, the same thing has happened on the campus she attends. The girls home addresses were tracked by information they shared online. It happens many times on FB. So, I remind her every once in a while to be careful ... because she is an extremely loving young lady who is kind to everyone. 

As for the woman we are discussing ... now I kind of think that even if one of us invited her to join SM ... that she might feel intimidated. I personally would, if I read this thread. 

On the otherhand, I can understand why Sue might be unhappy not hearing from this lady. I guess I would be, too. 

So, I don't know what I am going to do. As I expressed here, or on another post/or thread ... I might at some point soon close out my FB account ... and make sure that those who really show an interest in my life, receive at least my email address. I certainly don't need hundreds of FB friends .. it is not a contest to me to see how many people friend me. There is a big difference to me between friends and acquaintences ... and, I would rather have five close friends than five hundred that truly are not.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I do not do Facebook, Twitter, etc., so maybe I'm out of the loop. Did it ever occur to anyone that people are just weird? I'm not saying that lady is weird, but this thread reminds me of years ago there was an SM member whom at some point was banned because the dogs she was portraying as her own were not. That's pretty weird, but I was heartbroken for her, as well. I just kept thinking how lonely she must have been. 

What I really find weird is the amount of guests on SM throughout the day and night. Did you ever notice how many people read the Happy Birthday posts? I have because I usually start the birthday thread. The number of posts read is much larger than the number of actual responses. That's pretty weird.
Xoxox xoxoxo

PS. Yes, I'm weird. Lol


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> A couple of years ago I had gone to the sites I googled to watermark Tyler's photos but I think they were either charging or made it too hard for me to do so I didn't do it. Guess I might cut back on pix instead or, mods, would like to investigate if anyone else is interested in a members only photo section where we could choose to post where only paying members would see it.


Sue - watermarking photos using softwares like photoshop is a piece of cake (and free once you have the software installed in your computer). I'll show you how you do it in photoshop the next chance I get the opportunity to sit in front of my iMac. It really is very, very easy and quick to do. I will do a picture step by step instruction for you to see how easy it can be done:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Meanwhile, the SM Contributor section of the forum is the section where only paying members can access , see and post


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> After taking time to read everyone's comments ... I have some additional thoughts.
> 
> I have been going back and forth as to weather I should contact the woman we are discussing and apologize for blocking her from my FB page.
> 
> ...


:ThankYou: :goodpost:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My 16 year old granddaughter is on face book, she is always sharing with me she has 600+ friends, I have shared with her she needs to be so careful, she rolls her eyes:blush: I have told my granddaughter that if you have one good friend who you can trust in your life you have been blessed
I have never been on face book or twitter, my space etc. but I received a email from my space saying I HAD JOINED, they had all my personal info on birthdate etc. who I was married to, now that's scarey
you are so right Marie it is better to have a few close friends then hundreds


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hope she will realize it's not the quantity of friends but the quality of friends...


----------

